
Greenpoint's Growing Taxi Graveyard - davidf18
http://gothamist.com/2015/08/21/why_yellow_cabs_are_taking_up_all_o.php#photo-1
======
sandworm101
"When street cleaning ends at 1:00 p.m. dispatchers, mechanics, and body men
pitch in to help Kiouvas get all of the cabs back onto the street—quickly,
before neighbors' cars fill in."

That's just evil. Rushing out to fill public parking spots. I feel sorry for
any retail business in the area who's customers are now blocked out by this
yellow tide filling the street. Nobody likes parking meters, but this is why
they were invented.

------
dmckeon
> Asked if he's tried to rent a second lot for his empty cabs, Kodogiannis
> said he hasn't been able to find one within walking distance.

If only there were some technology by which he could travel a greater distance
quickly - perhaps something with wheels, or a conveyance of some kind that
could meet him at a more remote lot, and carry him back to the dispatcher's
office.

Sarcasm aside, here is a business dependent upon the common good of free curb-
side parking, and saying, in effect, that they do not use the transportation
method they provide to others to meet their own needs.

